# will there be funding worries



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2011/06/11/new-1m-ivf-clinic-plan-absolutely-crazy-91466-28859550/

Ladies seems the lovely goverment have decided to build a new clinic!!

Where's this money coming from?

Why haven't 3 cycles been implemented first

I will write more later as I'm on my phone

Discuss

I will add a link to the main wales board


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Kara, this seems crazy!, as you said if they have money why not implement the 3 cycles? x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think its disgusting the money spent on.new hospital n the waiting for it to b built, we cud have the 3 cycles implented instead beyond a joke


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree Kara, money should definately be spent on the 3 cycles when there doesn't seem to be a need for a new clinic


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

That makes absolutely no sense at all!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

this has been in the pipeline for a while. I remember posting about it back in June - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265718.0

It is bound to have a knock on effect on agreements to fund a third cycle. I am concerned what kind of knock effect it could have for existing funding for the two cycles.


----------



## Emma22 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fully agree that this is bonkers and about putting politics before people. Is there anything we could do? Does this call for a petition to the Assembly Petition's Committee? I'd be happy to support and get as many signatures as poss.

Em xx


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

They should definitely use the extra money for a third cycle.  I think they should actually speak to us girls and see how we feel and what is more important to us!!! Like Emma said if u need any help with Petition's etc and I can help in anyway let me know.  Also my sister works for my local MP so not sure if she could help at all.  I am sure she would do all she could if she could help at all.  Let me know xxx


----------



## becci1810 (Apr 7, 2011)

Totally agree, why not speak to the people it affect's and get constructive feed back. x


----------

